# Ear Infection in Yellow Lab



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Drake has had continuous ear infections and no matter what I try, it comes back. Now I know the breed's ears lie close due to their exposure around water, but he is never around water. Any suggestions?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

we had the same issue with our dog....we ordered some enzyme thing from Jeffers...and it seems to have helped more than the vet's prescription...all I can say for sure is we have no more ear flipping and scratching and smell...
it was not expensive and we will keep it in our medicine cabinet....

Enzymatic Ear Solution......ZYMOX


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What do you feed Drake? Many dogs get ear infections when they are on a corn based food.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

The vet said due to breed and ear construction. I'll try the enzyme solution. Ear scratching and smell - yep that's the same. Summer is the worst due to the humidity here in Mississippi. Ointment vet prescribed does little so I'll try and thanks for yalls reply. Is that a rinse?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I ordered my Zymox supplies from Newegg.com with free shipping. Sammi has the Shar Pei ears that are tight to her head with small ear canals.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Switch to a grain free or no wheat/no corn/no soy food for 6 weeks to work the old food out of his system. See if there is improvement.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Our lab has moved 9 times in her 11 human years.

In 2 different places she had ear issues. We moved and that took care of the issue. Weird.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Many ear irritations (and ultimately infections) start with allergies causing itching and excess wax. When my allergies flare up, my ears can itch horribly. I would definitely start with looking into what a dog might be allergic to. If the ears are worse in damp weather, look for molds and mildews. 

My mother's English Setter came to visit for a winter with nasty ear infections from the wet side of the state (I'm very allergic to their house myself). In two weeks, with one or two treatments (cleaning with acetic acid), his ears cleared up fine. We live in a low humidity, very dry climate. 

If a dog has chronic problems, look further than the construction of the ears, you may be able to clear it up entirely. I'm wondering if benedryl at the first sign of itching might cause an allergy to settle down and avoid the scratching that opens up the skin for infections? Just a thought.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Y'all are great. I do give him benedryl to relieve the itch. I'm going to get the Zymox and try that. Humidity is right around the corner here in Mississiippi and got to get it under control. Plus, Drake has to be miserable. Thanks to all of you


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

gapeach...went to newegg.com and it's computer supplies.


----------



## chrstian_g (Apr 19, 2012)

my german gets it during summer time. He gets in the water alot and then you have all these nats and bugs flying all over the place.

Not sure what the vet gave me, but after a week of ear drops it went away.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> gapeach...went to newegg.com and it's computer supplies.


Lol! That is where I buy my computers...too funny. I don't think they sell k9 ear cleaner.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> Drake has had continuous ear infections and no matter what I try, it comes back. Now I know the breed's ears lie close due to their exposure around water, but he is never around water. Any suggestions?


Yeast is recurrent. You have to use an acid (vinegar) or rubbing alcohol to kill it off then use a bit at least once or twice a week to keep it from regrowing. You just have to keep the growth under control. 
If the ears are really infected badly then use the drops from the vet. After it is under control, just clean the ears twice a week with rubbing alcohol to retard yeast growth.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

We use this on the English Cocker and new Boxer pup...used it on our old Boxer as well and it was the only thing that helped keep things nice, clean and itch free. Vet says the Cocker's ears are the cleanest they've ever seen: Healthy Select Ear Wash for Dogs at PETCO


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Mekasmom...do you think if I mixed a little vinegar with saline that could work?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Haven said:


> Lol! That is where I buy my computers...too funny. I don't think they sell k9 ear cleaner.


I'm really serious!

Newegg.com - Pet Supplies

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07602J0224&Tpk=zymox ear cleanser
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07608A4936&Tpk=zymox otic HC


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Washing ears out with soap and water does wonders for dogs with ear infections. Most dogs continue having ear infections simply because their ears are so plugged up, tat meds do not reach the infected tissue. It is just like putting antibiotics on top of bandaid. Keeping them clean is sometimes the only thing that needs to be done after the allergies are taken care of because wax in itself can be irritating. 
I know, i know, some vets say not to put water in dogs ears but It is leaving the water in the ear that causes issues. My vet flushes ears and I have done it for my own cocker and my cocker clients and had improvements if anything.
This is not a medical treatment it just gives you super clean ears. 
Here is what I do. 
Do not use que- tips to dig out debries, most likely you will just push them further in. use paper towels to wipe off what ever is visible. Stay away from oily ear cleaners.
I do everything in the tub when I bath my dogs. Personal dogs are bathed weekly, clients when they come. 
1. Chris Christenson Magic ear cleaner -have to order it online, it might look pricy but little goes a long way. It is the best one I found, it foams and dislodges the worst of the worst debries. It is very light and not greasy. Put several squarts/drops in the ear. Massage, let the dog shake things out. 
2. mild dog shampoo or dawn dishwasher mixed 1:15 with water in dispensing bottle (like for mustard/ketchap or hair coloring), fill up ear canal, massage. 
3. I just use shower head on VERY GENTLe setting (no pressure at all), put it directly to the ear and flush, flush, flush until no yack comes out. If you are not washing the whole dog, you can probably just use dispensing bottle with clean water to wash it out as well.
4. Twist a corner of bounty paper towel or the blue ones from mechanical shop. Don't use cheap ones, they leave too much lint behind. Insert it into ear canal massage the ear, repeat until it comes out dry. 
5. Place couple drops of alcohol based ear cleaner to dry up what ever moisture might be left there. Put drops in if needed.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I clean my dogs ears with unscented, sensitive skin baby wipes. Just wrap it around a finger and clean the ear. My dog LOVES this and will just lean against me and moan....LOL My Vet told me I'm doing a great job at keeping them clean.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm also in Mississippi and we always have Zymox on hand. Odd though, our Black Lab (Drake) swims in the pond daily and he's never had an ear infection! But then, he's old and stays in the house most of the time. He only goes out for a morning walk (which is when he goes for a swim) and quick potty breaks.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

gapeach said:


> I'm really serious!
> 
> Newegg.com - Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Whooa, I see now they sell all kinds-o-stuff other than just 'puters...weird!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Haven said:


> Whooa, I see now they sell all kinds-o-stuff other than just 'puters...weird!



When I got my Zymox it was free shipping. Now I think it is if your order is $25 or over you get the FS.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> Mekasmom...do you think if I mixed a little vinegar with saline that could work?


I wouldn't use any water in it. I always use rubbing alcohol, but it does burn if the ear is sore. Vinegar also works. A lot of people mix it half and half.
The yeast will keep coming back over and over unless you just retard it's growth on a regular basis.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I like Vet's Best ear cleansing solution. Smells great and doesn't sting. It's great to use for routine ear cleaning. 

For ears plugged up with wax, you need something that will help dissolve the wax and get it cleared out of the ear canal. I like lexa's suggestions, when I get clients with really yucky ears I pretty much follow the protocol she offered. I haven't tried Chris Christensen cleaner, I should give it a shot. But anything that helps dissolve wax should help. Zymox, Cerumite, or the earwax removal stuff you get at the drugstore will work as well.



lexa said:


> 1. Chris Christenson Magic ear cleaner -have to order it online, it might look pricy but little goes a long way. It is the best one I found, it foams and dislodges the worst of the worst debries. It is very light and not greasy. Put several squarts/drops in the ear. Massage, let the dog shake things out.
> 2. mild dog shampoo or dawn dishwasher mixed 1:15 with water in dispensing bottle (like for mustard/ketchap or hair coloring), fill up ear canal, massage.
> 3. I just use shower head on VERY GENTLe setting (no pressure at all), put it directly to the ear and flush, flush, flush until no yack comes out. If you are not washing the whole dog, you can probably just use dispensing bottle with clean water to wash it out as well.
> 4. Twist a corner of bounty paper towel or the blue ones from mechanical shop. Don't use cheap ones, they leave too much lint behind. Insert it into ear canal massage the ear, repeat until it comes out dry.
> 5. Place couple drops of alcohol based ear cleaner to dry up what ever moisture might be left there. Put drops in if needed.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Just to add another idea to the mix... you can both feed the dog yogurt and use a little (warmed, but not hot) in the ears after cleaning to repopulate the beneficial bacteria. 

Really, if the ear is clean and the dog doesn't have some underlying cause, the yeast should not keep coming back. To me that indicates there is something going on - most likely allergies to food or environment, otherwise maybe just food with too many carbs, or possibly thyroid problems. In a healthy dog a clean ear should stay healthy.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

GrannyCarol said:


> Just to add another idea to the mix... you can both feed the dog yogurt and use a little (warmed, but not hot) in the ears after cleaning to repopulate the beneficial bacteria.
> 
> Really, if the ear is clean and the dog doesn't have some underlying cause, the yeast should not keep coming back. *To me that indicates there is something going on - most likely allergies to food or environment, otherwise maybe just food with too many carbs, or possibly thyroid problems. In a healthy dog a clean ear should stay healthy.*


I agree. When we got our German Shepherd, at 1 yr old, his ears were badly infected and he was hyperactive...stressed out. We switched him to a grain-free diet, and he never has ear infections anymore. We always know right away if he finds some sheep or goat grain lying about, or if one of the family members drops a bit of sandwich on the ground. He gets terrible diarrhea and itchy ears, crying and moaning. And he stinks.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

cjean, did getting him on a grain free diet help his hyperactivity? 
I am very interested in this thread because we have similar problems. I am so glad to know about the yogurt.


----------

